
Trump Acquitted of Two Impeachment Charges in Near Party-Line Vote - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/us/politics/trump-acquitted-impeachment.html
======
daly
Senator Whitehouse explained why Mitch could control the GOP.

Mitch has 10 rich backers who will fund election campaigns for (or against)
any Senator Mitch endorses (or not). So if you vote against Mitch then your
next campaign will fund a primary candidate and you lose your job.

A few Senators who need to look like they are independent get a "hall pass"
(his words) so they can say they are independent. But not enough to change the
overall result.

So your GOP Senator values his job over his country.

~~~
yumario
Do you have any sources?

~~~
daly
Senator Whitehouse speaking on the Rachel Maddow show last week.

